# Has anyone tried Touch of Mink dog shampoo?



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

I went to the fair a couple of days ago and decided to buy it. Used it yesterday and it does have a nice clean fresh smell to it. It is supposed to repel fleas and help with itchy skin. I was wondering if anyone had long term experience with it? I do like their human products.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

No, I haven't but years ago we used Mink Oil Spray on the coats at dog shows before wrapping them. It had a pleasant fragrance.


----------

